# Credibility



## SilverRose (Mar 30, 2010)

Hollo again!  As a younger female ENTP who participates in debate tournaments, I've always found it exceedingly hard to reign in my Ne to maintain credibility in front of my judges for a whole hour and a half when Ne is coming up with a million possibilities a minute for my Ti to think about. I'm kinda intense and excited and yet, well, you know, casual. Even when my Ne is tired I act really casual, which comes across as arrogant.

I have a national tournament in a couple weeks and I really need help with how to appear credible. That means appearing more aloof and controlled and in control... So how can I as a young female ENTP create a professional image for myself? Mentally, physically, and verbally


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

SilverRose said:


> Hollo again!  As a younger female ENTP who participates in debate tournaments, I've always found it exceedingly hard to reign in my Ne to maintain credibility in front of my judges for a whole hour and a half when Ne is coming up with a million possibilities a minute for my Ti to think about. I'm kinda intense and excited and yet, well, you know, casual. Even when my Ne is tired I act really casual, which comes across as arrogant.
> 
> I have a national tournament in a couple weeks and I really need help with how to appear credible. That means appearing more aloof and controlled and in control... So how can I as a young female ENTP create a professional image for myself? Mentally, physically, and verbally


There are debate tournaments? I never knew of such a thing. Is there anything on youtube that features what you're talking about? How far have you gotten in position?


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, you must be pretty good at argumentation if you can make it to a wide scale tournament like that. I used to be on the debate team and I thought I was okay at it, but I never got THAT far... I'm sure that if you just dress appropriately and take a deep breath and be calm and look like you know what you're talking about, then you'll have a strong enough ethos where it won't even be a problem.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know what your debate style is. But make sure that you are listening to all the arguments and the judges and give them some eye contact. Eye contact will help them to see that you care/


----------



## Exerio (Jun 27, 2010)

A good technique I've learned through working with communication is to shake loose. By that I mean go out of your comfort-zone before the contest start and do something you normally would be embarrased to do. That way the contest will seem more trivial. With trivial comes more self-confidence that usually make you appear more professional then what you would be if you were nervous when entering the competition.


----------

